# Alternative Breakfast Cereal



## Marier (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Friends  

for many months now i have been having  Oats so Simple    or  just  plain porridge oats made with milk  for Breakfast as it seems it doesnt spike my BG like Shreddies or Cornflakes  or a few other  does anyone have any sugggestion s of  another  good cereal  that doesnt   spike BG as fancy wee change from Porridge  in the morning s


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 26, 2012)

To be honest I'd look at alternatives to cereal - cereals are just carbs which by definition makes them pure sugar. Shredded Wheat may not be as disastrous but at the end of it, you're still eating just a bowl of glucose.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2012)

Porridge is the only cereal I found I could vaguely tolerate. I might get away with one of the high nut (ie higher fat lower carb) content no-added-sugar mueslis with some full fat yoghurt now I'm on the pump, but I just came to the conclusion that All Cereal Is Evil and switched to (Burgen soya/linseed) toast and jam to stay out of double figures mid-morning.


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 26, 2012)

Lizi's Granola works well for me. I have it mixed with no-added sugar muesli and a tablespoonful of ground flax seed and use soya milk. It's lower carb and higher GI than other types of granola.

As a change I swap the granola for one oatibix or half a portion of puffed wheat (like sugar puffs but without the sugar) - although these appear to be high carb, you don't need many of them as they are so light.

I find that a sprinkling of sweetener and a dusting of cinnamon makes it all a lot more palatable as well.

I have to weigh cereal as it's so carb-dense that even a minor variation in the amount would result in over or under dosing. I aim for a total carb intake of 25g.


----------



## martindt1606 (Jul 27, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Porridge is the only cereal I found I could vaguely tolerate. I might get away with one of the high nut (ie higher fat lower carb) content no-added-sugar mueslis with some full fat yoghurt now I'm on the pump, but I just came to the conclusion that All Cereal Is Evil and switched to (Burgen soya/linseed) toast and jam to stay out of double figures mid-morning.



Its strange how we all seem to react differently.  Every morning I have a banana, 30g cereals, 100g yoghurt and between breakfast and lunch is the onlytime in the day I feel comfortable that my BS is under control and where I need it to be.  And this is wether I inject the carb ratio or have to adjusty for a morning high or planned stress / exercise.  I sometimes consider just eating breakfast cereals to improve control for the rest of the day


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2012)

So are you saying you've religiously tested every 30 mins after that carb fest, and it IS under total control?

I only ask because I'm similarly fine as long as I stick to one Weetabix with enough milk to make it sloppy - 100ml ish.  18g carbs.  But if I go err, a bit bananas, carbwise - I get one helluva spike.  And most likely have a reactive hypo before luncheon!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 27, 2012)

After a heck of a lot of trial and error we have some cereal staples on a morning which don't spike my dtr - oatsosimple (plain), cheerios, rice crispies, and multi-grain shapes. She has approx 20g carbs in her bowl (which may be a factor) as she just a small appetite. She is fine with a slice of 50/50 bread toasted too. 

Cornflakes, shreddies and weetabix are pure evil !


----------



## Marier (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanx Guys    mayb some toast  would be an idea  and Yes  Shreddies are pure evil  lol lol Will have a look at the Granola


----------



## Andrew (Jul 30, 2012)

*Bread*

Hi
I have taken to making my own bread adding nuts and bits it seems to work very well, though the temptation to try it as soon as it comes out is a bit much some times.  



Marier said:


> Thanx Guys    mayb some toast  would be an idea  and Yes  Shreddies are pure evil  lol lol Will have a look at the Granola


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 5, 2012)

Marier said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> for many months now i have been having  Oats so Simple    or  just  plain porridge oats made with milk  for Breakfast as it seems it doesnt spike my BG like Shreddies or Cornflakes  or a few other  does anyone have any sugggestion s of  another  good cereal  that doesnt   spike BG as fancy wee change from Porridge  in the morning s



Cheerios are the best cereal for me ....no spike at all


----------



## Allan93 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pretty much a similar experience here - I avoid most cereals and breads.

The vast majority of cereals seemed to have added sugar as well as being a fairly simple carb.

I'm OK with up to 3/4 a cup of jumbo oats (35g approx), gently cooked as well. I'll avoid going over 8 or so with that kind of serving and will be back down at 5 or 6 in a couple of hours. It has to be large oats and fairly runny though I guess that gives my digestion more to work at. Usually flavour it with a bit of salt and a huge amount of sweetner and use water rather than milk.

I've pretty much given up on all bread including wholemeal as I ended up all over the shop for glucose readings. The small 400g Warburtons Seeded Batch bread was the best of a bad bunch. Tried some corn bread and that was pretty good but was full of buttermilk so doesn't do the waistline much good - keep meaning to look at making my own as I found maize a pretty decent grain for sugar levels. Never tried Burgen though.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2012)

Burgen Soya and Linseed might be worth a try. It's lower carb than ordinary seeded bread as it contains soya flour - around 12g per slice - and it's very tasty!  If it works for you, you have an extra option


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 5, 2012)

I have Oats so Simple 'Golden Syrup' during the winter months. Four hours later I test for lunch and I am 4 to 3 usually. Summer time I have two Weetabix which react the same. Im hooked and cant change. Why not buy a Variety pack and have a test drive? CoCo pops look nice!


----------



## Marier (Dec 5, 2012)

Austin Min  Does the Oats with Syrup not make you spike  ???  

Phil  Will try Cherios and see how my BG reacts 



 Have done a few cereals now  and  all same   i spike   big time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 6, 2012)

Marier said:


> Austin Min  Does the Oats with Syrup not make you spike  ???
> 
> Phil  Will try Cherios and see how my BG reacts
> 
> ...



*ALL CEREAL IS EVIL* 

(well for me at least!)


----------



## David H (Dec 6, 2012)

As a cold breakfast cereal why not try Buckwheat flakes, this is a pseudo cereal and part of the rhubarb family.

Less likely to spike your bloods, methinks.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 6, 2012)

Marier said:


> Austin Min  Does the Oats with Syrup not make you spike  ???
> 
> Phil  Will try Cherios and see how my BG reacts
> 
> ...



I spike with most cereals.....cheerios are always spike free for me and 'proper porridge' is ok as well......the packet porridge, oats so simple etc spikes me big time! I'll be interested to see how you get on!


----------



## Charisma (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just about to post querying if I'm carb counting wrong (I'm just learning) as whenever I have weetabix my sugars go high if I inject according to the carb amount! I thought I was doing it wrong! I'm trying to lose weight so what would be a good breakfast alternative to cereal as I always used to have toast!

Also I wouldn't think to try Cheerios thought they might be too sugary!?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

Have something like eggs - or anything protein based instead of carb based.


----------



## Dory (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm on Slimming World at the moment (where the focus is on limiting starchy refined foods) and I tend to go for porridge (sweetener and skimmed milk) or all bran as this doesn't spike me too much.  If you can handle wheat (I'm a little intolerant) you could try weetabix etc??

basically, anything that's roughage and not sweet (boring but you can jazz it up a bit i guess with sweeteners)!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 2, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Have something like eggs - or anything protein based instead of carb based.



OOHHHH! just seen this. yes, or you could do do a big breakfast style thing, eggs, salmon, bacon, mushrooms etc.  I often go continental and have sliced ham, pastrami etc with cheese (although mniute amount of cheese thanks to slimming world!)

*There's a reason she's called Dory*


----------

